# Cross-eyed chihuahua



## Glitz (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I am very worried about my baby's eyes. He kinda looks cross-eyed ! Is that nomal for a month old pup ? Also, do u happen to know if it'll stay that way. I was told that because he is still so tiny it makes his eyes look bigger -- does that make any sens? Do you find that his left eye is bigger or is it just my impression. 
I'd love to know what you guys think :tard:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

he's adorable! has he seen a vet yet? i know eyes like that can be a symptom of hydrocephalus but young chis can also sometimes just be funny eyed until they grow a little and learn to focus properly


----------



## Glitz (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks Katie! Yeah I guess he's having trouble focusing. I will be visiting the breeder tomorrow so I'll be asking him about the eyes and everything else. This is my 1st chi so I have a lot to learn!
Thanks again!


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

Actually, he's wall-eyed - not crossed.

If an eye deviates inward, it is esotropia (cross eyed); if it deviates outward, it is exotropia (walleyed).

I'm sure the vet will have appropriate advice. I don't notice a difference in ths size of his eyes from the photos. He sure is a cutiepie!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I think it's really cute actually!  I'm sure it's no big deal. Probably just one of those cute puppy features. Have you picked a name for him yet?


----------



## Glitz (Aug 2, 2007)

Oups! Sorry -- u're right tlspiegel! Thx :thumbleft:


----------



## Glitz (Aug 2, 2007)

U're so sweet Katie. Thanks for the compliments. I'm not sure about the name yet since I am waiting to see the pup before naming him. I'll be taking a million pics of him tomorrow. I'll post some on here to give u a better idea of what he looks like. According to the breeder this is a stunning pup.


----------



## *Tiff* (Aug 7, 2007)

im not knowledgable about any eye health issues, so im no help just wanted to say how cute i think he is


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

He just looks like a normal bug eyed chi to me very cute :love7:


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Awwwwww he looks lovely xxxxxx he looks like paris h new chi. awwwww


----------



## Glitz (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank u all so very much:angel1: ! I feel much better knowing that everything is OK with my baby!
How many chihuahuas does Paris have? I lost count  !
I'll post some more pics soon.:love7:


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

ohhh hes so cute i am sure hes fine what a cutie


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

tlspiegel said:


> Actually, he's wall-eyed - not crossed.
> 
> If an eye deviates inward, it is esotropia (cross eyed); if it deviates outward, it is exotropia (walleyed).
> 
> I'm sure the vet will have appropriate advice. I don't notice a difference in ths size of his eyes from the photos. He sure is a cutiepie!


I agree. He is adorable. But for his sake I would make sure that he is O.K.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I too think he is soooooooo cute too. XXXXXX
I look at phoebe (My shih-tzu) sometimes and think she has a funny left eye with alot of white showing. 
Lets hope it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Zero's eyes didnt focus to well as a puppy, I did get them checked by my vet and was told sometimes when they have a shorter nose and a more predominent apple dome their eyes can take longer to develop, also if the pup is only a month old then the eyes have only been open a week or 2 so possibly see if they are still bad when the pup is 8 weeks.




















Zero now as you can see his eyes are fine he just took longer to develop










Definately get them checked by your vet but dont worry its the worst till you are told it is.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thats reasuring Sarah..Thanks.


----------



## Glitz (Aug 2, 2007)

U are all amazing! Thx a lot for ur help. 
I called the vet and everything seems fine. He basically told me what Sarah said about a chi having a shorter nose and a more predominent apple dome --it is my pup's case.
xoxo


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Great news, now have you posted pics of him or have I missed them?


----------



## *Tiff* (Aug 7, 2007)

thats great news!!! now we need some more pics of him


----------

